# Looking for a wood splitter and wedge - suggestions, please



## vermonter16 (Jun 2, 2014)

My husband spent his first winter in Vermont and we went through 5 cords of wood (would have gone through more if we'd had it) and realize that a wood splitter would greatly benefit us instead of buying precut wood.

The budget is at $1500.  We'd probably be cutting a lot of maple and oak which may or may not be green.  We'd also like to be able to use a 4 way wedge to save on cutting but I'm not sure how that would fit with our budget or if we could find a machine like that within our budget.

This is brand new for us and I've been looking online at log splitters but I really don't know what I'm looking for or how to even judge what I really need.  I'm hoping that there are some 'experts' out there with experience that may be able to help.  I would estimate that we'd be cutting 6-7 cords of wood (at least) per year - if not more.  

Last year we relied on buying precut and a lot of that still had to be cut up which took a lot of time in the middle of the winter (lesson 1 - don't move unprepared in November to Vermont).

Anyways - thanks for suggestions and help.  I think we'd like to buy this within the next month or so.


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2014)

A 22 ton Huskee at $999 sale price leaving $400 for a nice saw and $100 for Personal Protection Equipment (PPE).  Add to that time and wood (maybe a method to move it) and you have firewood.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jun 2, 2014)

Well... if you plan to be doing the wood splitting near the house where there's an electrical outlet I'd suggest an electric splitter. Not those 7-ton Chinese cheapos, a good 16-ton or better hydraulic splitter fitted with an electric pump motor. They're quiet and you don't have a fuel tank to fill.

The 4-way wedge can save time and effort. Usually the company that sells splitters also offers a 4-way wedge for them. Bear in mind, the 4-way shortens your log or round length by the space it occupies on the splitter beam. In our case with a small splitter, the 4-way allows only 16" and shorter pieces. Because of this I don't use it often. Some of my cuts come to over 16".

Hope it helps.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.  We've got a great saw already and I suppose we can definitely use that for cutting some of the larger pieces of wood that a 'possible' wedge wouldn't handle.  Do you really think a 16 ton electric or 22 ton would be enough?  Obviously you do and since I know nothing about this....just wondering why one ton over another, etc.


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2014)

Please note that the suggestion for the 16 ton in an electric unit, not a typical gasser.  Most people find that a splitter around the 20 ton range will handle the vast majority without much fuss.  If you were to tell me that all you had for wood was fence row elm - I might make a different suggestion.
The 22 ton huskee has quite a following around here and is a good "bang for your buck" unit.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks!  Good thoughts!  My husband is under the impression that bigger is always better....and so he was looking at 27 ton units or thereabouts - I just want to be able to give him some feedback.


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2014)

Nothing wrong with larger tonnage, but pay attention to cycle times.  Some can really start to be slow as the tonnage increases (depending on what parts they use on the machine).  Some aren't.


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 2, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> Thanks!  Good thoughts!  My husband is under the impression that bigger is always better....and so he was looking at 27 ton units or thereabouts - I just want to be able to give him some feedback.



Speaking as the husband who has often thought the same...

Stop in your local rent-a-shack.  Log splitters are common rental items and cost maybe $75-100 for a full day, less for partial days.  Try out a couple.  This may make the whole exercise cost $100 more, but may save you from spending $5-600 more than necessary on the tool.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 2, 2014)

If the two of you get involved together in the processing a one person operating splitter will be slow. I have an MTD that I financed at Lowes. I love it for myself. Vermont has DRcompany in Vergennes, near Birlington. They have a flywheel splitter and generally sell alot of property maintenance equipment for landowners. Ive bought alot of stuff from them. Good company. Northern Equipment sells some interesting splitters too, see if you can find a catalogue. Im not sure about the Huskee, Tractor Supply sells them. The good thing about them is they are open till 8:00 at night and weekends. For parts. I run the MTD by myself using the vertical position option and I sit on a round, its easier on the back. You could rent a couple of different types to see what options you need. Like I said, the single operator models go slow for 2 people but they are designed so no one squashes a finger. They make splitters that run off the 3 point hitch on your average tractor. They have more power and they run faster, the drawback is the tractor has to be in working condition as well as the splitter. Theres a company called Wallenstein that may have a line of splitters too. They have some great stuff too.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, lots to think about.  Yes, in the future I will be helping my husband - this year, he may be on his own as I'm still living in Virginia.  Applesister - I know exactly where Vergennes is.  I am going to talk to my husband about possibly renting a splitter or thinking about going down to a 22 ton size - not sure I will be able to shake him of that or not.  Just to be sure - we 'technically' shouldn't have any problems with a 22 ton splitting green wood?  I know we have a TSC close to the border and a Lowes and HD in NH.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 2, 2014)

I have horses and a commonly accepted principle in the equipment buying philosophy is to "buy the best you can afford." Horse people have another philosophy, " size does matter." Especially in the draft horse circles. ;-)


----------



## mellow (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't say anything bad about the Troy Bilt 27 ton splitters at Lowes,  I bought a custom made 4way that is really heavy duty and will last for a VERY long time.  The 4way makes up for the slow cycle times on the rounders.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't have a hydraulic splitter, but I can assure you that there are many members on here running 20-22 ton splitters who say they've never had a round they couldn't split, or in X-many years have had one or 2 rounds that wouldn't split... To me I couldn't see paying 40 or 50% more for a splitter just on the chance that it could split one or two difficult rounds over the years...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 2, 2014)

I have the Huskee 22, I was on a budget, it is very well made and I am quite happy with it, but, if your going to run 7 cord a year through it and you have the money, I would probably go with the 35 ton, you can see a difference in that the 35 looks more durable, these things hold their value. So I say if you can afford the 35, get that one.....IMHO....


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Jun 2, 2014)

I have one of the 4 ton HF electric splitters and have been amazed that it has split everything I threw at it.   I thought anything less than 20-24 tons was a joke, but it looks like you don't need all that much tonnage to get the job done.   We buy our firewood pre-split, but have to re-split it to get it to wood stove size.   The rounds are typically 18 to 24" DF or Larch and they have been quartered.   We go through about a cord a year at our weekend ski cabin. 

Harbor Freight has a 20 ton gas unit that is on sale right now.  It is a horizontal only unit (which I think is ok)   I have not seen one in the flesh so I don't know how well built it is.  

I really like the idea of an electric splitter rather than gas, but be aware that any larger splitters will require a 240 v outlet with a minimum of probably 20 amps (maybe more).


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Haven't spoken to my husband about any of this yet but here is the one he was originally interested in that got me started researching a little.  Any thoughts or opinions on this one?  Thanks.

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-208cc-ohv-27-ton-log-splitter-50/p-07177661000P


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jun 3, 2014)

Harbor Freight has a 20 ton model on sale for 699.  You can Google for a 25% coupon which brings it down to about 525.  Then whatever shipping costs.  Seems like a pretty good deal if you ask me.  No idea about ease of use or quality.  But I do have a shredder that has the same Predator engine and it runs great.  One pull start every time.


----------



## mellow (Jun 3, 2014)

Do what I did, go to Lowes and find a 27 ton that has some dust on it and get the manager and offer him $1000 for it,  that is how I got mine, that craftsman I do believe is a rebadged Troy Bilt. Then you can do the 0% financing and pay it off early.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 3, 2014)

Another vote for the Huskee 22 ton unit. That Sears has the trunion mount cylinder that have been known to fail. I split around 10-15 cord per year and the 22 ton has split every thing I have thrown at it. It is also easier to move by hand which is a plus (for me).


----------



## mstoelton (Jun 3, 2014)

As stated above the Huskee 22 ton has a large following here.  There have been some changes to it lately that may make it more attractive including the change to Kohler engine.  There is also a DHT (dirty hand tools 22 ton splitter that has received lots of praise.  BE CAUTIOUS ABOUT UP-SIZING IN TONNAGE ON THE SPLITTERS.  tHE LARGER TONNAGE SPLITTERS USE LARGER DIAMETER HYDRAULIC RAMS - THIS LEADS TO SLOWER CYCLE TIME.  

I have a 1999 huskee 25 ton and it handles everything I give to it including large oak rounds (40 inch diameter) that weigh up to 600+ pounds.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow - lots of suggestions and lots of good advice.  I am going to start taking inventory of the splitters out there at TSC, Lowes, Home Depot, Sears, etc. and see if I can't start narrowing it down.  Good to know about the trunion mount cylinder for the one at Sears.  It's too bad because it looked like a pretty good model.  But - then again, that's why I'm here.....since I know nothing about log splitters.  I'll start doing a little more research and see if I can't start narrowing down some of the options.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know about that particular Sears model, but in general, in the Hydraulic world, Front Trunnion Mount Cylinders are often considered a superior design compared to rear clevis mounts.   The overall unsupported length is only 1/2 as long and consequently there is less potential side load on the rod guide and piston.   There is nothing wrong with a rear clevis mount if it is properly designed.

The two speed pump is a significant plus, if it is well executed.   Gives faster ram movement when moving with no load.

The Auto Return can be problematic.  It means you go full stroke every time even though you may only need 16" of travel.  If it is fast enough, you may not care.


----------



## lindnova (Jun 3, 2014)

I have the Huskee 22 ton with the Briggs & Stratton and am happy with it.  I split a lot of elm and oak and it will go through all of it. 

You already have a lot of good info here.  I would recommend staying in the 22 tn range mainly because the splitters are lighter.  I would love to have a 35 tn unit, but the main drawback for me, other than price, is that they are heavy.  Unless your yard is flat and / or it will stay hitched to your truck or tractor, lighter is better.  I push mine out of the shed and across the yard sometimes.  It is tough enough to maneuver in the mud or snow.  Wouldn't want to do that with a 35 tn.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 3, 2014)

Ski-Patroller said:


> I don't know about that particular Sears model, but in general, in the Hydraulic world, Front Trunnion Mount Cylinders are often considered a superior design compared to rear clevis mounts.   The overall unsupported length is only 1/2 as long and consequently there is less potential side load on the rod guide and piston.   There is nothing wrong with a rear clevis mount if it is properly designed.
> 
> The two speed pump is a significant plus, if it is well executed.   Gives faster ram movement when moving with no load.
> 
> The Auto Return can be problematic.  It means you go full stroke every time even though you may only need 16" of travel.  If it is fast enough, you may not care.



The two stage pump works well on the modern splitters I've used.  It will power through most rounds of my eastern hardwoods in its faster first stage, and its more powerful second stage will split just about anything else at the slower speed.

I think you are confusing* auto return* with *auto cycle.* The auto return splitters I've used require the operator to hold the handle in the forward position to keep the ram moving forward.  Flipping the handle into the reverse position will return the ram back to the cylinder without keeping your hand on the control handle (the automatic return). If you wish to stop the ram from returning to the fully returned position, simply tap the handle.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 3, 2014)

Entry level splitter values:  DHD 22-ton (11s cycle time) or Huskee 22-ton

That would be my starting point for researching splitters.


----------



## branchburner (Jun 4, 2014)

I was going to purchase the $999 Huskee mentioned above, but opted for the Ariens from HD for a few more bucks:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-1...Splitter-917011/204248703#product_description

It was $1199 -10% with (online) Lowe's coupon, honored without the CSR even asking for the coupon code on the phone, and with free delivery. It arrived ready to use, prepped and delivered by a local Ariens dealer (shipped direct from Ariens via them rather than via HD). I chose to spend a bit extra because of the Suburu engine, which has better reviews than the B&S of the Huskee (nearly all the 1-star reviews at TSC reference problems here). 

So far, one or two-pull starts, even in the cold/wet of winter, and has easily handled everything I've thrown at it (which included a good collection of gnarly and knotty trunk pieces accumulated over several years of hand splitting). I do 4-5 cords a year and also was considering something larger at first, but can't imagine needing it. Very happy with this, beyond expectations.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Jun 4, 2014)

I bought a mtd 20 ton splitter 15yrs ago from sams club, Starting to use some oil but has been great to me. I have had one nasty knot filled round in 15 yrs that it would not split I would not go out of my way to get a larger one.


----------



## Charlie2 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know much about what is being offered today, but I'd stay away from any model that requires purchasing manufacturer only replacement parts. Hydraulic parts are cheap if you buy them from hydraulic suppliers.


----------



## tigger (Jun 4, 2014)

I have that craftsman splitter. I bought it last year. It has chewed through everything that I have given it so far. I have split maybe 10 cords so far and not a problem. Starts first pull every time. I have found that getting a four way wedge to a problem for this unit. I haven't been able to find one out there. If anyone knows of one that's compatible feel free to let me know.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 4, 2014)

Fred Wright said:


> a good 16-ton or better hydraulic splitter fitted with an electric pump motor.



Tell me more. . .


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 4, 2014)

SCOTT S. said:


> I bought a mtd 20 ton splitter 15yrs ago from sams club, Starting to use some oil but has been great to me. I have had one nasty knot filled round in 15 yrs that it would not split I would not go out of my way to get a larger one.



Yep. The 1988 20 ton MTD has been getting it done, well, since 1988. Put a $99 Chicom HF engine on it a few years ago because the Briggs was pissing me off.


----------



## fire_man (Jun 5, 2014)

Ski-Patroller said:


> I don't know about that particular Sears model, but in general, in the Hydraulic world, Front Trunnion Mount Cylinders are often considered a superior design compared to rear clevis mounts.   The overall unsupported length is only 1/2 as long and consequently there is less potential side load on the rod guide and piston.   There is nothing wrong with a rear clevis mount if it is properly designed.


 
Interesting, this is the first post I have seen suggesting Front Trunnion Mount Cylinders are not necessarily an inferior design for a log splitter application.  There were some instances of cracked trunnions on the 27T Troy-bilt splitters.


----------



## mikey517 (Jun 5, 2014)

I went with the 27 ton Ariens. Purchased at Home Depot 18 months no interest 2 years ago. Made in Wisconsin, USA and the Subaru / Robin engine is excellent.
Nothing has stopped it yet. I know that some say the cycle time  is too slow, but I'm 65 and I'm not in any hurry. Besides, speed can get one hurt, especially if you're just an amateur cutting firewood for yourself.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 5, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  We've got a great saw already and I suppose we can definitely use that for cutting some of the larger pieces of wood that a 'possible' wedge wouldn't handle.  Do you really think a 16 ton electric or 22 ton would be enough?  Obviously you do and since I know nothing about this....just wondering why one ton over another, etc.



I don't know what the firewood market is like in VT, but here in WA you won't save much if anything simply buying rounds - and the savings certainly wouldn't justify the purchase of a spliiter


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jun 5, 2014)

Horizontal only splitter with log lift, 4 way wedge and out feed table. Anything else like those tsc 22 ton are an expensive  compromise.

And don't be fooled by the model names; 22t, 30 ton etc.  -- most of them are not representative of the actual hydraulic output. Do the math yourself to see what you are really buying.


----------



## mellow (Jun 5, 2014)

tigger said:


> I have found that getting a four way wedge to a problem for this unit. I haven't been able to find one out there. If anyone knows of one that's compatible feel free to let me know.



http://www.freewebs.com/logsplitter/ 

That guys 4 ways will last a long long time, mine has been through 8 cords and looks barely used.


----------



## Jags (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmmm...I would suspect that you would need some easy splitting wood for a 20/22 ton unit to be effective with a 4 way.


----------



## mellow (Jun 5, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend it for anything lower than a 27 ton,  but if you keep it sharp it doesn't require much force on hardwoods.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jun 5, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Tell me more. . .



Here's a link to the splitter we have: http://www.woodsplitterdirect.com/16-ton-ram-splitter-horizontal-electric-log-splitter/

It's a compact unit, can be moved about easily with a lawn buggy. What I especially like about it, it fits through the utility room door, Can store it inside when it's not being used.


----------



## Jags (Jun 5, 2014)

And they are built a couple of blocks away from where I am sitting.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mike Fromme said:


> Horizontal only splitter with log lift, 4 way wedge and out feed table. Anything else like those tsc 22 ton are an expensive  compromise.
> 
> And don't be fooled by the model names; 22t, 30 ton etc.  -- most of them are not representative of the actual hydraulic output. Do the math yourself to see what you are really buying.



How do I figure this out?  Thanks.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey - what do you all think of this one?  I was just browsing around.  http://www.lowes.com/pd_116418-270-...78da]&productId=3806693&ipTrail=214.3.138.234


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jun 5, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> How do I figure this out?  Thanks.


You need to know the cylinder bore, rod diameter and operating psi.  Remember max psi (3000) is different then what the pumps actually operate at. More like ~2500.  And then use an online calculator

http://www.baumhydraulics.com/calculators/cyl_calc.htm


----------



## Jags (Jun 5, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> How do I figure this out?  Thanks.



Area X pressure.  Area is figured as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5" ram = r @ 2.5" so r x r = 6.25
6.25 x 3.14 = 19.625 inches of area
19.625 x pressure (typical would be in the neighborhood of 2500psi) so 19.625 x 2500= 49062 pounds of force or 24.5 tons.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 5, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> Hey - what do you all think of this one?  I was just browsing around.  http://www.lowes.com/pd_116418-270-...78da]&productId=3806693&ipTrail=214.3.138.234



19s cycle time = too slow.  I also prefer a higher beam height than what is found with that Troy-Bilt 27-ton model.


----------



## tigger (Jun 5, 2014)

So I just spoke with Bob from freewebs.com. Really nice guy. I just ordered one from his website. He said he is a bit behind. Should take a few weeks to get it out.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 5, 2014)

Fred Wright said:


> Here's a link to the splitter we have: http://www.woodsplitterdirect.com/16-ton-ram-splitter-horizontal-electric-log-splitter/
> 
> It's a compact unit, can be moved about easily with a lawn buggy. What I especially like about it, it fits through the utility room door, Can store it inside when it's not being used.



Good sweet Holy Lord Jesus. . . $1200


----------



## branchburner (Jun 5, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> 19s cycle time = too slow.



Agree. I watched a youtube and it was painfully slow. My Ariens 22-ton has a 12s cycle time. That TB 27 ton is over 50% slower. If the cycle time is your controlling factor for work time (and for me, it is, as I'm not generally splitting really heavy/large/knotty stuff), then a 60-minute job with the Ariens might take 90 minutes with the TB, without a constant effort to keep the piston from extending and retracting its full length.  An extra seven seconds per split would drive me nuts!

BTW, whether you go Lowe's or HD, don't forget to use a coupon. 10% is a given at either, but if you are lucky/skillful you might get HD to honor a 20% Harbor Freight coupon.

I notice the $999 Huskee at TSC now has a Kohler engine. That unit has a 13s cycle time. Unless truly needed,  I just can't see paying more for a 27 or 35 with a much longer cycle time, unless I'm missing something. I mean, how much big stuff really comes an average homeowner's way that a 22 won't handle?


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 6, 2014)

The only reason for a higher tonnage is because of the want to use a 4 way wedge.  That's pretty much it.


----------



## Jags (Jun 6, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> The only reason for a higher tonnage is because of the want to use a 4 way wedge.  That's pretty much it.



Not completely true.  I have split some stuff with my big boy that would have puked a 20/22 ton unit. But I will agree that for the vast percentage they do a fine job.

The other thing about the high tonnage units is that you don't have to consider or think about log placement.  Just put it up there and split it.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jags said:


> Not completely true.  I have split some stuff with my big boy that would have puked a 20/22 ton unit. But I will agree that for the vast percentage they do a fine job.
> 
> The other thing about the high tonnage units is that you don't have to consider or think about log placement.  Just put it up there and split it.



LOL, that is a good thought.  I don't know much about the different units and have been reading up on this thread since I was the OP.  My husband wanted a 4 way wedge and folks seem to be of the thinking that you cannot use a wedge with a 22 ton unit hence the continued back and forth of the 22 or higher tonnage unit.  I'd love to just go with a 22 because we really don't need to spend a ton of money on the splitter - however, the wedge could be a deal breaker...I'm not sure.


----------



## bmblank (Jun 6, 2014)

I just (as in, last night) picked up a 22t huskee and a4 way wedge for it. I can't imagine the wedge hurting. Besides, it's easy enough to take it in and off, use it for the easier stuff, then when you get to the more knotty stuff you can take it off and continue.


----------



## Jags (Jun 6, 2014)

I frequently suggest the 20/22 ton range as a very usable size range.  It will get the job done on 99% of the stuff you throw at it (as an average homeowner).  They are great bang for your buck units.

If you start wanting other things, say 4 way wedge or log lift then you are probably looking at a more robust unit.  Also, it does depend on your fuel source to some degree.  If your fuel is fence row elm from the middle of corn fields - different thing.  If you deal with big stuff, say 40+ inch stuff - its a different thing.

Exhibit A:




Edit: Bmblank - I will be interested in how that 4 way works with your unit.  Consider a "review" down the road after you get some time on it.


----------



## AK13 (Jun 6, 2014)

Fred Wright said:


> Here's a link to the splitter we have: http://www.woodsplitterdirect.com/16-ton-ram-splitter-horizontal-electric-log-splitter/
> 
> It's a compact unit, can be moved about easily with a lawn buggy. What I especially like about it, it fits through the utility room door, Can store it inside when it's not being used.



I have the gas version of this one with a Honda engine. I laugh when I see these 27 ton splitters. This 16 ton unit will split anything that I can get onto the beam unless it is a complete gnarled mess. It works great. And its built strong.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 6, 2014)

Ask around glover, I am not sure if the big general store is still around (I hope it is ) but you may be able to work out to borrow one locally or many trade some time working with someone. There used to be store with a small pizza place out by one of the lakes that also would be good place to get the word out. Realistically for 5 cords you can crank that out in day if the wood is all cut so it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy something you use one day a year plus its good way to meet the locals.


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jun 6, 2014)

AK13 said:


> I have the gas version of this one with a Honda engine. I laugh when I see these 27 ton splitters. This 16 ton unit will split anything that I can get onto the beam *unless* it is a complete gnarled mess. It works great. And its built strong.


When you have a 30ton plus unit it doesn't matter if the log is a gnarled mess... 4 way wedge or not.

Id rather have a slightly slower cycle if it means the difference between leaving the 4 way on all the time... You get more done each cycle.

I don't laugh at the 22 tsc splitter. I just shake my head at how wimpy they look


----------



## tsquini (Jun 6, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> Anyways - thanks for suggestions and help.  I think we'd like to buy this within the next month or so.



If you are going to process wood on your own, are you going to get logs delivered or do you have the land to cut your own trees? If you get logs delivered you can cut the cost per cord to about $100. A splitter and good 50cc or better Chainsaw will help. If you are planning on felling your own trees you need to think about transporting logs or rounds.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 for the Troy-bilt 27 ton with the Honda engine. Got it at Lowes for $1399 with 18 mos 0% financing. I would've bought the 22 ton Huskee but I try to avoid Briggs & Stratton engines. My mom has a Cub Cadet tractor with a B&S engine with just over 200 hrs on it and it blew up. Maybe a coincidence but I like to read a lot of reviews when spending my hard earned money and to me the Troy Bilt had better ones that I read. Seems they have Kohler engines now in the Huskee so I'd certainly consider it a little more if I were buying today. Just my .02

Edit: as far as cycle time most of the stuff I split I don't run the cylinder past half way so this isn't a huge deal for me (Ash, black walnut, maple and cherry mostly )


----------



## bmblank (Jun 6, 2014)

That's funny, my dad's splitter has a b&s that's gotta be 20 years old with nothing more than a carb rebuild. Still starts on the first pull. I have no issues with briggs.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2014)

bmblank said:


> That's funny, my dad's splitter has a b&s that's gotta be 20 years old with nothing more than a carb rebuild. Still starts on the first pull. I have no issues with briggs.



My Briggs on the 20 year old splitter had a carb problem. It might of had something to do with me dumping rounds out of the trailer and one monster oak round rolling downhill and stopping when it hit right on the end of the carb on the splitter engine breaking the carb in half. Five horse Briggs and the dealer was surprised that he had a $90 carb in stock. 

The Harbor Freight Chicom replacement engine was $99. When I forgot to drain the carb on it one year and it plugged up a whole new carb for it was $14 on eBay. Shipping included. Cheaper than a bucket of carb cleaner and ten minutes to replace.


----------



## branchburner (Jun 7, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> The only reason for a higher tonnage is because of the want to use a 4 way wedge.  That's pretty much it.



I can see that, but the point of the 4-way is to save time, which is what the shorter cycle time also does. The question is going to be which saves more time.

How big do you want your splits? You can often do a 4-way with smaller rounds without a 4-way wedge --  just leave the split together and turn it so that with 2 strokes you get 4 splits. If you take a look at this video, at a little before 2:45 (and at 3:15, too) you can see the fellow splitting a small round in half, and then using two more cycles to make quarters -- he could easily have made quarters in one stroke rather than two!!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jun 7, 2014)

bmblank said:


> That's funny, my dad's splitter has a b&s that's gotta be 20 years old with nothing more than a carb rebuild. Still starts on the first pull. I have no issues with briggs.


Maybe I should have been more specific and said newer Briggs. I have one on a pressure washer thats probably 15 yrs old and still runs well. Ironic part is the B&S engine series on the tractor is ELS-500 which stands for extended life series. I read of more than a few of these having issues. Remember this is just my opinion, ymmv


----------



## Joey (Jun 9, 2014)

Another vote for the Huskee 22 ton, very well built machine, fairly priced.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 9, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I just (as in, last night) picked up a 22t huskee and a4 way wedge for it. I can't imagine the wedge hurting. Besides, it's easy enough to take it in and off, use it for the easier stuff, then when you get to the more knotty stuff you can take it off and continue.


Yes please let us know what you think of the 4 way wedge, I was considering one but I'm not sure it is necessary for me, medium size rounds can be split into 4 pieces with 2 passes, that's enough for me for now.....good luck and have fun with it, I love mine......


----------



## tsquini (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a 4 way head for my splitter. I don't use it. It tends to make make gnarly splits. If I use the single wedge I get cleaner pieces.


----------



## lindnova (Jun 9, 2014)

The only trouble I have with my Briggs is no choke and starting when cold.  I try to keep it in the garage where warm.  It is kind of noisy, but a fair trade-off for price paid.  Honda's, yamaha's and Subaru's sure do start nice and are quiet and long lived.

I really haven't had that many problems with Brigg's and Stratton ever and I think the quality has stayed the same.  The intek on the tiller is great, the vert on the splitter is ok, but I think the Honda's are just better made - and cost more.  For commercial use a Honda is worth it for long life and down time, but for my backyard and pocketbook I am ok with briggs.

I have heard mixed reviews about Kohler.  Really like Kohlers back in the cast iron line days.  They have a good design, but had some carb issues the last few years.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 9, 2014)

lindnova said:


> The only trouble I have with my Briggs is no choke and starting when cold.  I try to keep it in the garage where warm.  It is kind of noisy, but a fair trade-off for price paid.  Honda's, yamaha's and Subaru's sure do start nice and are quiet and long lived.
> 
> I really haven't had that many problems with Brigg's and Stratton ever and I think the quality has stayed the same.  The intek on the tiller is great, the vert on the splitter is ok, but I think the Honda's are just better made - and cost more.  For commercial use a Honda is worth it for long life and down time, but for my backyard and pocketbook I am ok with briggs.
> 
> I have heard mixed reviews about Kohler.  Really like Kohlers back in the cast iron line days.  They have a good design, but had some carb issues the last few years.


I've been using B&S engines ever since I started cutting grass and never had a problem with them throughout my life, I come on here and that's all you hear about when their name comes up in the conversation.......


----------



## CombatChris (Jun 9, 2014)

Jags said:


> I frequently suggest the 20/22 ton range as a very usable size range.  It will get the job done on 99% of the stuff you throw at it (as an average homeowner).  They are great bang for your buck units.
> 
> If you start wanting other things, say 4 way wedge or log lift then you are probably looking at a more robust unit.  Also, it does depend on your fuel source to some degree.  If your fuel is fence row elm from the middle of corn fields - different thing.  If you deal with big stuff, say 40+ inch stuff - its a different thing.
> 
> ...




With a log that size, it looks like you need outriggers to get it up using the log lift!!

Speaking of, does that have 2 cylinders doing the work on the lift or just one?

And just out of curiosity, it looks like there's a wench on the splitter. What's that for?


----------



## Jags (Jun 9, 2014)

PM sent so I don't send this thread off the rails.


----------



## vermonter16 (Jun 13, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> Ask around glover, I am not sure if the big general store is still around (I hope it is ) but you may be able to work out to borrow one locally or many trade some time working with someone. There used to be store with a small pizza place out by one of the lakes that also would be good place to get the word out. Realistically for 5 cords you can crank that out in day if the wood is all cut so it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy something you use one day a year plus its good way to meet the locals.



They still do have the general store there, it is right at the bottom of the road we live off of.  

So, I think at this point we are leaning towards the 22t at the TSC.  I'll watch for some deals on it.  My husband plans on getting at least 8 cords of wood this year.  We actually do have wood we can cut on our property but we won't start doing that this year - heck, I'm not even living up there yet which is one of the reasons why.  But, we will start cutting our own wood more than likely next year.  8 cords would cost us a solid 1600 but if we get just the logs it's about 100 a cord - so 800 plus a log splitter....makes it worth it down the road for sure.  We've got a great chain saw that has blasted through everything so that's covered.....

I'll let you know when he makes the leap to see what we finally did.  In the meantime, feel free to continue offering suggestions, etc.


----------



## vermonter16 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update after all the suggestions here.  Wound up going with the TSC log splitter.  It is a Country Line 22 ton with Kohler engine.  Split about 2/3 cords of wood with it so far - works really great!  Glad we took everyone's suggestion and stuck with the 22.  Seems like it should be able to handle everything.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 8, 2014)

vermonter16 said:


> Just wanted to give an update after all the suggestions here.  Wound up going with the TSC log splitter.  It is a Country Line 22 ton with Kohler engine.  Split about 2/3 cords of wood with it so far - works really great!  Glad we took everyone's suggestion and stuck with the 22.  Seems like it should be able to handle everything.


Glad to hear it, I don't think you will be sorry for this purchase....


----------



## 1kzwoman (Sep 15, 2014)

Swisher 25 ton with 4 way 6-8 cord per year x 10 years .  Cold start belt release electric start.
Oil, gas, filters, ignition switch, one battery, one belt.
I'm happy


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 15, 2014)

How do you like it so far.....


----------



## jdogg (Mar 23, 2015)

Husky 22ton is a good budget one about a $1000 or so. Son in law has one about 8 years old and he's always lending it out so it's probably seen about 24 years in use. ha ha Anyways only real prob he had was the muffler broke and he couldn't get the studs out of the engine block. The buddy he had to try to drill them out screwed them up etc. On a new one I def replace the studs with stronger metal ones and put anti sieze on them when putting them into engine before using. At least take em out and anti seize them when new.  He ran it like 2 years with no muffler untill he couldn't take it any more and replaced the engine with a Chi Com model (Honda clone) for like $150 works fine still.


----------

